# Stihl HS81R clutch strip advice needed.



## blueflag (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi all,
Found this forum after fruitlessly trying to find a diagram of the above hedgecutter, so I hope someone here can help.
Son in law was given what appears to be a very tidy hedgecutter with a starting problem, after a quick look it appears that the centrifugal clutch is "stuck" in the drive position, i.e. when I gently pull the cord the blade moves. I've started stripping it to the point where I need to lift off the gearbox casing but it won't easily seperate. I have removed the three screws which appear to hold it on but it won't budge. There is a circlip on the crank drive gear that comes out of the clutch but I don't think taking that off will help. Any help will be gratefully received!
Cheers.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 2, 2015)

If it were a Husqvarna product, you could google for an IPL. Alas, Stihl doesn't allow publication of IPL or sale of parts on the interweb. There is a "beg for manuals thread" on here. I will try to remember to find it and post a link. Have a little patience and maybe somebody will wander by with an IPL.


----------



## CR888 (Jul 2, 2015)

Sounds like a clutch spring has broken. Not as easy to get to compared to trimmers/saws. You may need to lock up the crank by putting starter cord through spark plug hole so its held at near tdc (top dead centre). Well worth fixing! The boys here will hook you up with an ipl so get to the 'beg for manuals' thread and start begging.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 2, 2015)

Speaking of beg for manuals: http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...r-manuals-thread.68615/page-1116#post-5433280


----------



## blueflag (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, at last I found a parts list with exploded drawings which I'll post here when I get on a proper computer. Is Right thinking about it, chances are it won't lift off because the drum is jammed on to the shoes, Iif I take the circlip off the drive gear I should be able to take the gearbox case off and see what's what. I agree it's worth persevering with and I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again!


----------



## blueflag (Jul 6, 2015)

Just an update, the clutch hub had broken and just fell apart causing it to jam. I've got a new (genuine) clutch on order and I should have it for the weekend. So far so good!


----------

